# favorite game soundtrack



## Aarontastic

We all know plenty of great soundtracks from movies that have gotten their due, both on this forum and in the world of award ceremonies. But what about *dun dun dun* The game soundtrack?! Some of the best new music has been coming from composers working in the gaming industry for years. 

Do you have a favorite game soundtrack? Here are my tops:

1 - TES Morrowind (you really must hear "The Call of Magic") 
2 - Catherine (great 'remixes' and new arrangements for pieces we all know and love)

If you think more in terms of composer than by soundtrack, go ahead and list them instead. I could list many more, but it was a struggle to come up with games with orchestral soundtracks that stuck in my mind; very often, the soundtracks I like have nothing to do initially with classical music, but later get performed by an orchestra somewhere. That still counts.


----------



## Antiquarian

My favourite game OST for a while now has been _The Dig_ composed by Michael Land. This was a game LucasArts produced in 1996. It is very atmospheric, Wagnerian and majestic.


----------



## DeepR

Super Castlevania IV (SNES) 1991

Everybody who's played the game until the end back in the days, knows. 
The nostalgia I get from this one is overwhelming at times. I still get goosebumps.


----------



## Lukecash12

Pillars of Eternity has an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## bharbeke

I don't have absolute favorites, but I'll share a few I like.

Super Metroid
Super Mario Galaxy duology
Donkey Kong Country series (David Wise)

I love the site OverClocked Remix, which has remixed versions of virtually every video game tune of note. They are performed by musicians, achieved through sound boards and synthesizers, or a combination of audio techniques. Their Shell Shocked Turtles in Time remix album is very good.


----------



## Lukecash12




----------



## affettuoso

I'm fond of TES: Skyrim's soundtrack, and am looking forward to the FF:VII soundtrack that's due to come out with the remake.


----------



## AndyS

bharbeke said:


> I don't have absolute favorites, but I'll share a few I like.
> 
> Super Metroid
> Super Mario Galaxy duology
> Donkey Kong Country series (David Wise)
> 
> I love the site OverClocked Remix, which has remixed versions of virtually every video game tune of note. They are performed by musicians, achieved through sound boards and synthesizers, or a combination of audio techniques. Their Shell Shocked Turtles in Time remix album is very good.


Super Metroid and Donkey Kong Country are tremendously good. The 16bit era in particular has a lot of my favourites. F-Zero, Yoshi's Island and Street Fighter 2 are also up there from that era for me.

A recent favourite of mine has to be Xenoblade Chronicles on the Wii. The soundtrack really added to my enjoyment of the game


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

What, no love for Sierra?


----------

